# Dog Tag



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

I dug this dog tag last winter in a 1950s dump. Does anybody know anything about, and which war it may have come from? Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Aug 13, 2012)

Through a google search I am seeing that the tags with the notch are WWII-Korean War Era


----------



## botlguy (Aug 13, 2012)

I would definitely be looking for this guys family before getting rid of it. Might mean a lot to them, might not. But it's worth the effort IMO.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

> I would definitely be looking for this guys family before getting rid of it. Might mean a lot to them, might not. But it's worth the effort IMO.


 
 Botlguy, I would never get rid of something like this. It's a piece of history. I have searched the name on google. The problem is that Fontaine is a very common last name.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU RYAN. Great attitude. That's why I enjoy bottle and insulator collecting, there is almost as much interest in the history of things as in the objects themselves. Too many folks today care nothing of the past. If not for the past we wouldn't have the present or a future.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Aug 13, 2012)

I believe the dog tag is a National Guard tag from the 1950's. The serial number begins with *22* and that's where my knowledge comes from. I don't know if they still use that numbering system now though.

 Mike


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

Ryan, this is what should be done both ethicly and legally...Good Luck and make sure to put all of your contact info in with the mailing....

  Found military items should not be retained by the finder who is
  seeking, for whatever reason, to make personal contact with the GI who
  lost the item, or a member of the GI's family. By law, found military
  items must be mailed immediately to:

*Secretary of Defense
  Room 3E880
  The Pentagon
  Washington DC 20301*


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

THE PENTAGON?! Isn't that a little bit...Extreme? Over something somebody threw out in the 1950s?


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> THE PENTAGON?! Isn't that a little bit...Extreme? Over something somebody threw out in the 1950s?


 It may have been something that was lost or stolen or thrown out by accident that the person or family would love to have, it's of no value or use to you...


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

Read a few of these stories and see what a great thing you might be doing buddy...[]

 https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&sclient=psy-ab&q=ww-ii+dog+tags+returned&oq=dog+tags+returend&gs_l=hp.1.0.0i13i5i30.1307.4657.0.6778.17.15.0.0.0.0.1145.4709.6j1j3j1j1j1j1j1.15.0.les%3Beqn%2Ccconf%3D1-0%2Cmin_length%3D2%2Crate_low%3D0-025%2Crate_high%3D0-025%2Csecond_pass%3Dfalse%2Cnum_suggestions%3D2%2Cignore_bad_origquery%3Dtrue..0.0...1c.9HH0VjuVTpM&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=7e5f7c3cd6b250b3&biw=1024&bih=753


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> THE PENTAGON?! Isn't that a little bit...Extreme? Over something somebody threw out in the 1950s?


 Thats just the clearing office for lost military items such as dog tags and enlistment papers draft notices discharge papers and other like items. after all the pentagon is just a huge military office bldg not so scary at all.......


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 13, 2012)

Its a WW2 tag.The notch was to hold the tag in a carbon copy machine.The number is a service number which were issued from 1918 untill 1974 after that they started to use your SS number.E right about what your suppost to do with it.
   Bill


----------



## botlguy (Aug 13, 2012)

PLEASE don't come down hard on Ryan, his heart is in the right place, or at least I believe so.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> PLEASE don't come down hard on Ryan, his heart is in the right place, or at least I believe so.


 I'm not Jim, I just gave him the info, I know he's a good kid as do most of the people here and I'm sure he'll do the right thing..[]


----------



## MIdigger (Aug 13, 2012)

I believe the National Gd designation is correct. My fathers was RA (regular army). Interesting find.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Alright Jim... we sent it.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 14, 2012)

We sent it Jim. I hope you see this.


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> We sent it Jim. I hope you see this.


 I see it buddy, you're the man!!!!....I hope to read about this in the newspaper, or even better to see you being interviewed on the news about what a great thing you've done for the man who they belonged to and his family. Can you imagine if this guy or his family have been looking for them all these years wondering where they went?!?!? 

_*YOU ROCK!!!*_​


----------



## ironmountain (Aug 14, 2012)

It's great that you attempt to contact this family!! As said before, it will probably mean alot to his family.. people run across class rings, dog tags etc.. all of the time on the MD forums I frequent. Always a very positive reaction from the family/people who lost these items.  Always good to make someone's day.

 also, if the man has passed away, you could go to your local VA and talk with them. They'd be able to find his info in their databases.  That's what my friend (who is the local VA affairs guy) did for me for my father.  He's having his entire military records, discharge papers, medals, flag etc sent to me.

 good luck in your quest!


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2012)

COOL!It would be so cool if some one sent me my dad's dog tags from ww2...


----------

